# cement rubber



## Minga

Me aparece este término en un módulo sobre tuberías no metálicas y lo único que encuentro es al revés rubber cement, como cemento iris...
No me parece que tenga nada que ver con este contexto de industria/mecánica.
¿Por favor, alguien podrá decirme cómo se traduce este término?
Paso el contexto:

Cement rubber and plastics as well as glass, are used for lining metal piping to provide corrosion resistance and to prevent contaminant damage and build-up.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## avizor

Bah, es un ataque de typo.


----------



## Rodelu

¿Y qué tal una coma?: Cement, rubber and plastics?


----------



## aurilla

De acuerdo, falta una coma.


----------



## Peter P

Indudablemente que le falta la coma. Saludos.


----------



## avizor

Es rubber cement. El texto se refiere a materiales sellantes. Rubber sola y cement solo no son aislantes para conducciones metálicas como oleoductos.


----------



## jalibusa

Se refiere a que los caños se pueden recubrir (lining) por dentro con cemento (hormigón), goma, plástico, vidrio, para proteger contra corrosión. "Rubber cement" es un adhesivo, no un material de recubrimiento. Sigo afiliándome a la ausencia de una coma.


----------



## Loitey

Sí, tiene sentido si le pones la coma.


----------



## avizor

Coloquemos la coma. "G_lass_" ¿cómo se traduciría?


----------



## Peter P

Como habla de revestimiento tengo la opción de traducir lo escrito "*vidrio*", también podría asumir (si conozco el tipo de material que se utiliza en los revestimiento) de que el autor en vez de decir _*glass fiber* _da por hecho la segunda palabra entonces digo "*(lana de) vidrio*".
Saludos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Creo que sea una suposición razonable y no tengo problema con la traducción, 


Peter P said:


> ...el autor en vez de decir _*glass fiber* _da por hecho la segunda palabra entonces digo "*(lana de) vidrio*".


Pero el término correcto en inglés es *fiberglass. Saludos. *


----------



## Peter P

coolbrowne said:


> Pero el término correcto en inglés es *fiberglass  *



En el diccionario técnico aparecen los dos términos que para mí son lo mismo.
Te transcrib:
fiber glass - vidrio fibroso, fibras de vidrio
glass fiber - lana de vidrio.
Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

La fibra de vidrio como tal se usa solamente como aislante térmico; el material de ingeniería comunmente llamado "fibra de vidrio" es en realidad "plástico reforzado con fibra de vidrio" (GRP-glass-reinforced plastic), y el original de Minga menciona "plástico" como opción separada. No me queda duda que "glass" se refiere a "vidrio" que es además de uso corriente para recubrir recipientes y caños.
Como se suele decir, esto está "conversado como truco de catorce".


----------



## avizor

El texto está tan lioso... el escritor de ese texto debería poner al final:  '_u 'naa, fella'_


----------



## unbeck

Creo que deberíamos distinguir entre la lana de vidrio, un aislante térmico acústico como el Rockwool y la fibra de vidrio, un tejido trenzado que al añadirle sellantes endurece de forma espectacular... Por cierto, apuesto por la coma.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *unbeck*. Tienes razón. 


unbeck said:


> Creo que deberiamos distinguir entre la lana de vidrio, un aislante termico acustico como el Rockwool y la fibra de vidrio, un tejido trenzado...


Acá en Estados Unidos, a la lana de vidrio le dicen "*fiberglass wool*"... pero, de hecho, _no le dicen_ "*fiberglass wool*" 

*¿Cómo?*  *¿Qué dijo?* 

Lo que pasa es que la gente casi siempre omite la palabra "*wool*". Por ejemplo, el uso más común es, como dijiste, para aislante térmico. Cuando uno dice "*fiberglass insulation*" nadie piensa que sea tejido de fibra de vidrio. Entienden perfectamente que es lana de vidrio.


----------



## unbeck

Hola... y gracias por la aclaración.


----------

